# Corsa exhaust?



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone purchased the Corsa exhaust through here:

Corsa 

This is the cheapest I found it and shipping is free. Almost sounds too good to be true.


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

They could have ordered too many and are selling them for wholesale.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's cheaper than dealer cost.....


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I ordered from this site and specified next day delivery,here is the response I recieved.I think someone is trolling for order's.













As a result of high demand, Exhaust System is being shipped directly from the manufacturer. Please allow approximately 10-14 business days for shipment. 
If you have multiple parts on your order, the remainder of the order will ship as previously scheduled. 

If you have any further questions or concerns, please email [email protected] or call toll free 866-503-5154
We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for your business.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I put a Corsa system on my 3.6L Caddy CTS and was sorry I did.........sounded like a ricer. Prolly sound better on a GTO but I think you can do much better for the money involved. JMO..........


JET


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Just talked to "Mark" at ext 317. He told me that there is a set in the Kansas City warehouse. 

I asked him to overnight it to FL. He stated that overnight shipping had "ended" for today.

I then asked him to send it "overnight" on an order for tomorrow. He then stated that there is no overnight" for Corsa exhausts.

i then asked for "two day" delivery. He replied that there is NO two day shipping OR overnight shipping on Corsa exhausts..........WTF? Come on boy get you story straight..........

Needless to say I did NOT order.............however, $734 IS a GREAT price WITH free shipping, if this is true.

I finally asked where he was....New Jersey!!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Wish I ordered from there  I payed $1,200 

But boy do I love it! arty:


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

*Update*

Called Part's and Accessories to check on my order,the girl on the phone with a very snotty attitude,say's we sent you an email and it will arrive in 10 -14 day's.I would not tell my worse enemy to place an order here these people are just out right rude.I will never place an order here again,WTF where is my S**T.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Wish I ordered from there  I payed $1,200
> 
> But boy do I love it! arty:


HOLY CRAP! That is a lot of dough for a cat back, and I sell them everyday for a TON cheaper, sorry man!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

thats what it costs for a VETTE


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Wish I ordered from there  I payed $1,200
> 
> But boy do I love it! arty:



Did you go with the Touring or the Sport? How loud is it compared to the factory system? Any droning at all? I don't want anything loud like Borla Stingers or SLP LoudMouths.

Thanks.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I went wth the touring,graet sound with no drone.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> I went wth the touring,graet sound with no drone.


I'm leaning just a little bit more towards the sport system, right now.


----------

